# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Starting at 50 slowly

## ozraelised

Hi all, 

Joined this community and its amazing how much info - Good quality info. 
I am 50 years old that need some help with getting started. 

The help that I need and would appreciate in advance any input.

After a long time of neglect (excuse for being lazy) I am starting to train. - Doing Karate about 4 hrs a week (sometimes session are hard sometimes are not).
but the difficulty that I have is getting back to the weights before I do any cycles. I work full time and have a small business that keeps me busy on the weekend for about 4 hrs. 
full time work sittings on back side and weekend business physical work.

when I am trying the weights - I get to tired and muscles pain, I really do light weights. bar only, very light weights 8kg, just really trying to get into it as I would love to get a cycle especially as I am getting older. 


I am very good at keeping my diet and food intake - I eat good food, and its just a matter or increasing my intake for strength. 
but again everytime I start on the weights - simple sets of 3 with 10-12 reps (I do it very easily) but the next day I am extremely tired I train every second day in weights and every second day karate ( 1 hour).

I am not sure what to do and really frustrated and really hoping that someone on this form is able to help. ( I went to some personal trainers but they push really hard ) cant walk the next day or eat . even effecting my Karate which I love (doing it for only 2 years still a beginner).

can someone help me please with a training program that will fit my age - I dont want to be massive I am trying to aim to longevity as I fight my age  :Smilie: . 

I want to thank all of you who take the time to respond this site is amazing. 

TA

----------


## kelkel

Hello and welcome to the forum!

I'm not going to get into training but what I will tell you is that step one at 50 years of age should be full blood work. In the HRT Forum is an example of BW to get. Look in the Finding A Doctor sticky thread at the very top of the forum. Take the list to your GP and request it. Odds are your testosterone is low as with most guys it begins to slowly decrease in their 30's. 

Optimizing hormone levels can make a world of difference in a man. It can help with energy, focus, strength, adding muscle, losing fat and the list goes on. If you doc shrugs your request off argue for it, find another doctor or there are private labs in the states where you can pull your own BW (via labcorp) without a doctor. Quite cost effective too.

This really is step one. The way you described how you feel fits low T perfectly. Get it done and report back here on this thread please. There are some very knowledgeable guys here willing to help. Also know that most doctors do not know hormones as they're not trained in them in school. So the doc's title really doesn't matter much as long as they understand hormones. There's really only one certification relevant and that would be an A4M Cert. You can google an A4m Doctor Finder on line as well.

----------


## guitarzan

Keep in mind your gains and recovery time aren't gonna come as quick as they did when you were 18. Also, at our age stretching and warming up is very important. Don't get frustrated if it takes awhile, that's much better than blowing out a shoulder and being out for six months

----------


## ozraelised

hi Kelkel,

Thank you for the time you took to reply. Wow hope one day I will be in a position to help someone in this site.
Yes I have been to the doctor and going to take my blood test. I had an open chat with the doctor and it looks like that the doctor knows what he is doing. 
I am going to start a "folder with my blood test results" to make sure that this is ok. I am just really concern that something bad will happen.
I have done so much reading and I am really impress with the science and for that reason I am considering this. 
so waiting do do the test very soon. 
I am going to look for the BW and see. will continue to post - Again massive thank you for your time.

----------


## ozraelised

> Keep in mind your gains and recovery time aren't gonna come as quick as they did when you were 18. Also, at our age stretching and warming up is very important. Don't get frustrated if it takes awhile, that's much better than blowing out a shoulder and being out for six months


hi quitarzan,

oh yes massive different - life.
the strongest I ever was was when I was 39-42 - lean about 95kg , natural but I had my food spot on and my Aerobic work strong.
I was training 6 times a week about 2-3 hours a day and felt wowowowow. the local gym ask me if I was taking anything - I wasnt, but I had my sleep really good really good.
I am at the moment going to do my BW and starting to work back on my Aerobic - slowly as I am already doing 3 hours karate. 

yes Stretching and warming up is now part of my training routing and I am also doing a flexibility program that goes for about 20min 5 times a week. trying to have the mornings to light Aerobic and flexibility, 3 nights to weights 3 nights to karate and on day on the weekend to heavy work. 
Thank you for the time I really appreciate this  :Smilie:

----------


## kelkel

When you get your Blood work be sure to post it here please so we can review it for you. Consider it multiple free second opinions!

----------


## almostgone

> Hi all, 
> 
> Joined this community and its amazing how much info - Good quality info. 
> I am 50 years old that need some help with getting started. 
> 
> The help that I need and would appreciate in advance any input.
> 
> After a long time of neglect (excuse for being lazy) I am starting to train. - Doing Karate about 4 hrs a week (sometimes session are hard sometimes are not).
> but the difficulty that I have is getting back to the weights before I do any cycles. I work full time and have a small business that keeps me busy on the weekend for about 4 hrs. 
> ...


Welcome! 53 year old man here and I see you have already started getting lab work done. As kelkel posted, it really is the first step towards feeling better, having more energy, and just well, feeling like yourself.  :Smilie: 
If your hormones are low, things won't change overnight once you start a proper treatment plan, but it sure does make a difference and is well worth it.
I hope one day TRT is looked at in a preventive manner for we older guys, instead of an afterthought when we mention we don't feel right.
Please keep us updated, and again, welcome!

----------


## ozraelised

> When you get your Blood work be sure to post it here please so we can review it for you. Consider it multiple free second opinions!


Hi Kelkel,

I will , heading away for work and back in two weeks - doing the test and will post it. 
To be honest I cant wait , I really hope that my BW will enable me to start my recovery. I am so active that the constant result is that I am getting sick or over tired and cant fall asleep. 

and as usual -- Big thank you you

----------


## ozraelised

almostgone,

I am aware that it will take time to kick in I am just hoping that my BW will is good to start the process. the plan is to start the end of January.
couldnt agree more regarding the TRT and preventive manner for older guys. 

Once I am ready I will post again as I am reading all the info about cycle , proteins etc .. etc ...

----------


## David LoPan

Welcome to the older man's club. 49 here. Remember that Youth is wasted on the young. Keep doing what you are doing and try to do a little more each day. In a few months, you will feel better and you will enjoy that pain that workingout gives you. Remember that your brain will tell you to give up on your before your body will. Give a little more with each workout, 1 more kick, 1 more punch, 1 more lift, etc. That extra effort will pay off. 

Keep posting. We are here to help and encourage you.

----------


## ozraelised

hi ok back from time off. 
doing the BW next week. 
Meanwhile I am sticking with my Karate, light jogging (very light 1-2km slow). 
Also starting to moving my body and doing a flexibility program and very light weights - moving the body again.
Weights are in the morning early - main body parts only bars and babe weights  :Smilie:  , in the morning that I have karate doing the the weights and flexibility every morning ( 5 days a week ) this is nice and relaxing. 

Again thank you to all of you  :Smilie:  .

----------


## kelkel

Ozra take a look at the Finding A Doc sticky thread in the HRT Forum and consider using the first set of BW that's in it if possible.

----------


## charger69

51 here. What is your objective? The guys on here can help you with anything from workouts, cycles, diet, etc.

----------


## TRTdrew

Your symptoms sound like you need HRT. It’s a game changer.

----------


## ozraelised

Hi Charger69 - the goal is always the same  :Smilie:  - longevity is a must with me - I love being active but wow my body at the moment is punishing me. 

My main goal is my Karate which is flexibility as at the moment I am flexible like a iron bar (lol). I took yoga for two months but with all the training I got sick really bad. 

If I need to set some goals I would love to loose some of the tyre around me and increase strength so at the same time I am able to work on my Karate. - started about 21/2-3 years and loving it. 
Yes diet and cycle is all a problem I am reading and reading and there is so much in formation I am really confused. At the moment I am slowly changing what I call bad habits - less alcohol (I dont drink a lot anyway - maybe 4 beers a week) , chocolate is a problem so working hard saying no and this xmas was good I ate a lot less chocolate then I normally do. 
I also resuced the size of the meals and added two small snacks during the day - I will buy some protein for those days that I am running around. 

BUT PLEASE YES HELP IS SOOOO WELCOME !!!!  :Smilie:  


I see the doctor next week on the 3/1/18 and hoping that everything is ok. 
I would love to setup the next 6 months with what I need as far as cycle and protein.

and again thank you to all of you that take your time to help

----------


## ozraelised

> When you get your Blood work be sure to post it here please so we can review it for you. Consider it multiple free second opinions!


Hi Kelkel, 

I have my BW and would love!!! your input. 
Do I post it here or there is a forum for this ? 

Thanks a millions  :Smilie:  
Ozraelised

----------


## ozraelised

> Welcome! 53 year old man here and I see you have already started getting lab work done. As kelkel posted, it really is the first step towards feeling better, having more energy, and just well, feeling like yourself. 
> If your hormones are low, things won't change overnight once you start a proper treatment plan, but it sure does make a difference and is well worth it.
> I hope one day TRT is looked at in a preventive manner for we older guys, instead of an afterthought when we mention we don't feel right.
> Please keep us updated, and again, welcome!


Hi almostgone,

Hope your experience with TRT is ok would love to hear from you its good to speak to people our age.
I asked Kelkel if this thread is where I need to post my BW would love to hear your inpout as well - the more the better. 

I have some questions to ask you and hoping its ok ? please let me know.

Thank you !!!

----------


## kelkel

Sure you can post it here. We'd be happy to review it.

----------


## David LoPan

Looking for your blood work and an update your training. Hope all is well

----------


## ozraelised

Hi Kelkel,

Sorry for the late reply - had to go due to family matter (children come first ). 
I am doing it later on today when the house is quite  :Smilie:  
Again I am really looking forward to hear, my doctor will help me as well with my diet . 

Thanks
Ozraelised

----------


## ozraelised

Hi David LoPan,

Will do later on today when house is quite  :Smilie:  . 
and big thank to all you guys who help I really tough about giving up, but its just something that I am not whiling to do or ever did. 

Thanks
Ozraelised

----------


## ozraelised

Hi everyone this is my BW:

----------


## ozraelised

here are the last two sections : 





Hi all  :Smilie:  ,

Can wait to hear from you. Some of the result are not good cholesterol which I am worried about. 
diet in place - starting to cut the "Stupid food" - no chocolate at all cake or any of those type of things . I do eat Aussies body protein bars when I need to. If I get stuck outside with work.

I reduced the amount of sugary fruit - still eat bananas, apple and when its really hot a little watermelon. 
Meats - moving to chicken breast for lunches with sweet potatoes and some greens like broccoli and spinach.

Loves ages - but reducing the egg yolk to 4 a day (not sure what to do in this case if to increase or to stop completely )

Breakfast (which I find very hard to eat) - a shake with pastured eggs white, otes, spoon of flex oil and one protein scoop for the taste.


during the day I eat snakes like - one small can of tuna with some cheery tomatoes, cucumber, capsicum lettuce ..
looking for some more good food precipices - that are for lazy people .
By the time I finish work - go to Karate or gym back home cook its late its 9 o'clock. as I am trying to get my 8 hrs sleep routine. 

Again if you have anything to suggest point me to please I am really appreciate all you help and time. 

This is what I am thinking doing as well:
250mg/ ml testosterone enanthate - dose: Monday and Friday 
Arimidex .5mg every other day

checking the website and reading tons of info, I dont think I need to do a cycle but continue to take HTR and make sure I adjust my intake . 

My doctor as if there is any suggestion for him - this doc is great he knows a lot but said to me that he still can learn especially from those who do it  :Smilie: .

Thank you,
Ozraelised

----------


## kelkel

What I'm not seeing is LH & FSH. These are indicative of pituitary function. It starts with the brain signalling the testies to produce so it's always prudent to know these to try and pinpoint exactly where the problem lies. Meaning pituitary or testicular failure or a combination of both. In your case and factoring in age my assumption is basically andropause . In simple terms it's time for hormone replacement.

You do not need to cycle just yet. Find a competent doctor who understands hormones and get dialed in with a solid TRT protocol. You can make amazing gains with optimized T levels. Once dialed in (about a year) then consider a cycle.

When it comes to your cholesterol consider Red Yeast Rice to help with your LDL and Slo-Niacin (that's actually the brand name) to help with HDL values.

----------


## ozraelised

Ok great I am calling the doctor to do the missing tests.

----------


## ozraelised

Hi Kelkel and all  :Smilie:  

Doctor did the test just forgot to print the page here are the results .

Looking forward to hear from you all  :Smilie:  

Thank you !!!

----------

